# Tractor Poll



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Here is the Farm Journal Tractor Pulse Poll.....looks like Kubota has a ways to go in their stated challenge of the reigning King.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/farm_journal_pulse_tractor_brand_snapshot/


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Check out the link on page 2: http://www.agweb.com/blog/Your_Favorite_Tractor_298/tractor_songs_readers_pick_favorites/

No orange tractors songs listed there.

Ralph


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

One idea to consider is that Kubota has not been making the larger mid sized tractors very long in comparison to the other established brands. For years they only made the little yuppie tractors.

Kubota will likely become more of a player when those who used them growing up are making the tractor buying decisions.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Tim/South said:


> One idea to consider is that Kubota has not been making the larger mid sized tractors very long in comparison to the other established brands. For years they only made the little yuppie tractors.
> Kubota will likely become more of a player when those who used them growing up are making the tractor buying decisions.


I'll agree with that, but I thnk they will also build on their well deserved legacy of making quality small hp tractors, the kubota name is usually associated by most as a quality product....but I don't think they are (or ever will be) a serious contender to take over any row crop business from the other guys, besides that, them lights on the new tractor are about the ugliest damn things I have ever laid eyes on, maybe they turn night into daylight but boy are they ugly......


----------

